# should I buy phrag besseae from Ecuagenera?



## orchideya (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello,
Recently I got obsessed with the idea of getting phrag besseae. Now, Ecuagenera is coming to Montreal show this month and have besseae in their price list as a blooming sized plant.

I am very tempted to get it but:
1. I won't be able to pick it up in person, so it will be shipped to me within Canada, so I will not see conditions before buying.

2. They usually bring their plants bareroot and me being new to the species should probably start with potted and established plant.

If anybody has experience with getting phrags from Ecuagenera, would you suggest me to get it, or better wait for the opportunity to get it elsewhere.

Thanks for your help


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2013)

It should be fine. One problem I've had shipping plants within Canada, especially during the cold season, is plants sitting in cold rooms for looooooong time periods. If it's not packed too tightly and just a little moist it should be OK.


----------



## jtrmd (Oct 2, 2013)

Does Dean at Paphiness export? I got some besseae's from him that were a great price, since they were only gifts. One of these days I have to get me a real nice new cross.The one I have from what I was told is an old collected plant from way back when.It is a stubborn grower for the lousy flowers it produces.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2013)

Dean has nice 3-plant packages on eBay.


----------



## jtrmd (Oct 2, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Dean has nice 3-plant packages on eBay.



I haven't been on Ebay in some time,since I am trying to thin the collection down. I have seen those listed before 3 for $50 if I remember right.


----------



## orchideya (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for suggestions Eric and Jtrmd. 
Turned out that deadline for this show pre-order was Sept. 28. Oh bother. Anyway, shipping from Montreal show to Ottawa came up at $32. That's a bit excessive to ship one plant even for express services, so I will pass for now.
John_M promised to look if he has a spare division of his besseae (not Carlisle ). Hopefully he has one.


----------



## Dido (Oct 2, 2013)

Dont forget some imported plants need long time to establish.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 2, 2013)

I agree Dido!
Whenever I've gotten plants directly from Ecuagenera they've done poorly and I eventually lost them. If someone else does the acclimating and I purchase from them 6 months later they're fine!


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 2, 2013)

John M is a good source for Phrags (and probably other things as well) if you are in Canada......and a safer bet than eBay IMHO......


----------



## Justin (Oct 2, 2013)

I am picking up two when they are here in Columbus in a couple weeks
Not that it helps but i'll let you know how they turned out anyway


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 3, 2013)

orchideya said:


> ....
> 
> If anybody has experience with getting phrags from Ecuagenera, would you suggest me to get it, or better wait for the opportunity to get it elsewhere.
> 
> Thanks for your help



Just got, among others, a nice Hanne Popow from them, roots wrapped in Sphagnum, I potted it into Orchiata with some Sphagnum; here 2 pics:










Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 3, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that plant!


----------



## orchideya (Oct 3, 2013)

Your plant looks very nice, large and healthy, JeanLux.
Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 3, 2013)

If I had the chance to buy another bessae from Ecuagenera I would without any hesitation.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 5, 2013)

I've purchased several Phrag's from them and had no issues. The masdies I purchase from them take much more work and patience to establish on the other hand.


----------



## orchideya (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks everybody for sharing your experience. I will definitely give it a try for our next show in spring.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 9, 2013)

Why don't you buy a besseae from Forestview Gardens (B.C., Canada)

http://www.fvgardens.com/#!phragmipedium-species/c1w6n


----------



## NYEric (Oct 9, 2013)

Flagrant Nationalism!


----------



## orchideya (Oct 9, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Why don't you buy a besseae from Forestview Gardens (B.C., Canada)
> 
> http://www.fvgardens.com/#!phragmipedium-species/c1w6n



I just never knew they had them. Will check it out. Thanks Erythrone!



NYEric said:


> Flagrant Nationalism!


:rollhappy:


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 9, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Flagrant Nationalism!


----------

